# Internet in Kamares



## PurplePoppy (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi, 
I am moving to Kamares this week and need to have internet connected. 
I am told there is a landline at the house I will be renting. 
However I have looked at a company called Fusion online and it appears I don't need a landline. I know CYTA is more expensive. 

What is the general experience of residents of the area and the best service to use please?

Thankyou


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PurplePoppy said:


> Hi,
> I am moving to Kamares this week and need to have internet connected.
> I am told there is a landline at the house I will be renting.
> However I have looked at a company called Fusion online and it appears I don't need a landline. I know CYTA is more expensive.
> ...


If I had 10 choose between a wired Internet via landline or a wireless provider like Fusion, I would choose the wired one 100 times out of 100. Can't be compared.


----------



## PurplePoppy (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you. So what are you saying - choose CYTA, via landline, out of the two? I had CYTA last year when I was living in the East coast of Cyprus with no problems but was trying to save money - however I realise sometimes there are false economies.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PurplePoppy said:


> Thank you. So what are you saying - choose CYTA, via landline, out of the two? I had CYTA last year when I was living in the East coast of Cyprus with no problems but was trying to save money - however I realise sometimes there are false economies.


You can choose Cyta or Primetel or MTN. If one is there they are normally all available


----------



## PurplePoppy (Mar 15, 2015)

Thankyou. I guess they are all as reliable/not reliable as each other. Hopefully I can be connected quickly - its my lifeline


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

I agree with Baywatch, go for the landline every time. Cyta may be a little more expensive but I do know from experience they provide excellent service. Any problem is always sorted out very quickly, some forum members have reported issues with other suppliers.

As for connection, when we applied the engineer was there the same day and we had full internet that evening, much better than BT!


----------



## PurplePoppy (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you for your advice - I understand totally. Now to move in and hopefully get to meet people!!!


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

PurplePoppy said:


> Thank you for your advice - I understand totally. Now to move in and hopefully get to meet people!!!


In that case you should go to the spring meet up on 21st March.


----------



## PurplePoppy (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh - where is that and what is it? Please can you give me details or point me in the right direction - thank you


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

PurplePoppy said:


> Oh - where is that and what is it? Please can you give me details or point me in the right direction - thank you


Members of this forum organise regular meet ups for existing and new members. It's an informal gathering at one of the local taverns in the Paphos area to meet new people. We have a lunch and a couple of drinks and it's an enjoyable session, usually on a Saturday.

If you look about half way down the first page of the forum you will find a post entitled "Meet Up" posted by Veronica on 12th March, follow that. It gives details of venue and menu selection. I think around 20 people are signed up for it this time.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mouflon/667569-spring-meet-up-5.html#post6673154


----------



## PurplePoppy (Mar 15, 2015)

*CYTA Connection time*

So, move in to house tomorrow. 
Just been in to CYTA to get internet. 
AFTER I had done all the paperwork she then told me its TWO - THREE MONTHS wait!!!!!! 
So phoned the Call Centre and asked them when would I be connected. They said 7 to 10 WORKING days.
They said the cabling needs to be checked.
There is a phone line there already and I am 'installing' the modem myself.
Anyone know what I can do in the meantime as I can't be in the house for that time with no outside world connection or tv even......... :-(


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

PurplePoppy said:


> So, move in to house tomorrow.
> Just been in to CYTA to get internet.
> AFTER I had done all the paperwork she then told me its TWO - THREE MONTHS wait!!!!!!
> So phoned the Call Centre and asked them when would I be connected. They said 7 to 10 WORKING days.
> ...


When you say there is a phone line allready there, is there a phone connected and working? The reason I ask is that all houses when built they put a phone line in BUT it is not always connected at the line box. So the cabling may have to be checked and routed.

In the mean time find the nearest decent pub with free WIFI and chill out.

Good luck.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh dear! After advising you to go to Cyta early to make it more likely you would be connected the same day. I don't suppose your job is medical-related because when I originally came to Paphos in 2004 I was originally told it would take a fortnight to connect phone (and internet)and when I explained that I needed the connection because I worked in a clinic it was done a couple of days later.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The point is though that most other suppliers use Cytanet lines so even by going with another one such as primetel the lines still need installing. Once you have Cytanet installed you can change to one of the others if you want to. 
The exception is if you use one of the satellite companies.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> The point is though that most other suppliers use Cytanet lines so even by going with another one such as primetel the lines still need installing. Once you have Cytanet installed you can change to one of the others if you want to.
> The exception is if you use one of the satellite companies.


It could be an idea to go to Primetel or MTN because they will probably be able to push Cyta. But that is a little late now it seems.

We have given up with Cyta, they can't give a definitive answer about the cost of our landline. We will now wait for MTN to set up 4G in Pissouri and then use that for Internet


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

*Internet Connection*

Just to say thanks for letting me know you are now connected to the internet - what a relief! I bet you'll be busy the next few days catching up with emails and family and friends will be relieved they can contact you!


----------

